# Strange Coca Cola straight side



## Screwtop (Dec 8, 2019)

I found this at a local antique shop that usually doesn't give up much. For $19.95, I think I made a good deal. It's from Lexington Kentucky. I have never seen a marking like the one on the base pictured before. Has anyone ever seen it before? I already have a Lexington Coke, so this one is going to be resold.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 8, 2019)

I've never seen it either. That's a great pickup!


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 9, 2019)

Could it be Gayner Glass Works, Salem NJ? I saw a description of one of their marks, having a G with an embossed bottle on top. This is a G on my bottle, not a horseshoe, now that I look at it.


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 9, 2019)

Did some more research, and it's not Gayner.


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 9, 2019)

Excellent! But also have never seen that mark before.


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 9, 2019)

iggyworf said:


> Excellent! But also have never seen that mark before.


I can't find anything like it. No one seems to know.


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 9, 2019)

I notice that is is a really red color compared to my other bottles. I've been doing searches all day, with no luck on the base mark, but I've seen bottles of this color.


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 9, 2019)

http://bottleinfo.historicbottles.com/pdffiles/GrahamGlass.pdf
		


Found it! But this is the exciting part!

"Bill Porter has discovered nine examples – from five states, all in the South – where the mark appeared on the bases of a straight-sided Coke bottles"


----------



## swpender (Dec 30, 2019)

This is from Bill Porter 4th Edition







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 30, 2019)

swpender said:


> This is from Bill Porter 4th Edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The problem is, every Lexington straight side I've come across does not have this marking on it.


----------



## swpender (Dec 30, 2019)

Certainly isn’t a run-of-the-mill SSC. The article says 9 examples in 5 states. If that is still the number, worst case is 5 of them are Lexington. Probably in the “worthy of email” to oldcokes@aol.com 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 30, 2019)

Definitely not run of the mill. It's been a while, and no answers from anybody I thought would know.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Jan 17, 2020)

T


Screwtop said:


> View attachment 191665View attachment 191666View attachment 191667
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bottle embossed on the base is the only  thing upside down. I think. It's a  G to me. By the way. Neat one.


----------



## mayor (Feb 19, 2020)

How much you want for the bottle?  It would look good with my other 200 plus soda bottles!


----------

